# Any ideas?



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

Hello all! I was just wondering if anyone could give me some advise/help on what I could put in a 5'(L) x 7'(H) x 3'(D) Wooden vivarium... I know its strange and probably hard to find something mammal whise but I would really like to try a 'Exotic Mammal' as I haven't really ventured into them before I can give it up to 4-6 Hours a day of my time just need ideas of what I could put in something like this? If it is not possible just let me know  Cheers.




~Tom 


(Edit: It's going to be a walk in vivarium with a solid window at the front.)


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

Bump... No one has any ideas...? :bash:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Ex0tic said:


> Bump... No one has any ideas...? :bash:



Post this thread in Ball Pythons. net for ideas ??


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

Oh... I didn't know they did mammals.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Ex0tic said:


> Oh... I didn't know they did mammals.




They're as crazy about animals as we are .....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Inventor (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm not sure what mammal would be suitable in that enclosure as it's rather small.
If you are friends with Jordan, I'd ask her about suitable mammals as she's got a fist full of strange exotic critters.
She has an account here, so I'll message her and see if she'll look in.


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

cheers I appreciate it!!!


----------



## veektooru (Jul 16, 2016)

Tenrec?


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

Ididn't know they liked the height?... Is there any larger species of them?


----------



## veektooru (Jul 16, 2016)

No idea


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Tenrec do like to climb. There are "common Tenrec" which are a fair bit bigger than lesser's..

Photo's from google.










There is a group on facebook called "Everything Tenrec". Somebody there keeps lesser tenrec with "mouse lemurs". No clue how to care for those but there is a video of them happily cohabbing and climbing branches and stuff!


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

I do like the look of those! Do you happen to know where one could get a 'Mouse Lemur' I have just looked them up and they are adorable! I will do some research into them today...


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

Bump, Anyone know where I can get these Mouse Lemurs? I've researched for 2 days straight and they seem to be okay and I'll build a outdoor for them over the summer on the hot days :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Must admit, never seen anyone advertising any for sale.

If you're on Facebook there's a few group for exotics where you might find a breeder.

"Exotic Mammals and rodents for sale UK" and "Exotic Mammals UK"


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks so much, Matthew Todd owns one so I'll have to drop him a message as he might know, thinking about it now I should have done that from the start haha.


----------

